# Gentoo generalüberholen

## Sindbad

Hallo,ich habe eine Installation,die schon ein paar Jahre alt ist,immer mal wieder einen neuen Kernel,das könnten schonmal 8 gewesen sein,dann etwas Software installiert und deinstalliert,und regelmaessig aktuallisiert: emerge -deep system usw.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: 

Was gibt es fuer Konfigurations,Log Dateien,die man löschen kann,die mit der Zeit immer grösser werden oder die man nichtmehr braucht?

/etc,  /home, /root  habe ich die Ordner der deinstallierten Programme,die ich definitiv nicht mehr benutzen werde,gelöscht. 

Auch die Kernelmodulordner alter Versionen und die Images in /boot.

Gibt es etwas registry-ähnliches,was man "entmüllen" sollte,oder irgendwelche skripte,die nicht entfernt wurden?

Danke im Voraus

----------

## trikolon

/var/log/ liegen die ganzen log dateien die wohl im laufe der zeit eine ordentliche grösse erreicht haben dürften. aber such doch mal das forum nach "frühjahrs putz" ode rähnliches ab, da gibt es einiges inkl scripte die das für dich erledigen.

----------

## spielc

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> Hallo,ich habe eine Installation,die schon ein paar Jahre alt ist,immer mal wieder einen neuen Kernel,das könnten schonmal 8 gewesen sein,dann etwas Software installiert und deinstalliert,und regelmaessig aktuallisiert: emerge -deep system usw.
> 
> Meine Frage ist jetzt: 
> 
> Was gibt es fuer Konfigurations,Log Dateien,die man löschen kann,die mit der Zeit immer grösser werden oder die man nichtmehr braucht?
> ...

 

Für logfiles gibts immer die Möglichkeit Logrotation zu machen. Da werden dann je nach Einstellung z.B. täglich die logfiles gepackt und zum Beispiel nur 5 gepackte aufgehoben und der Rest gelöscht. Um das zu machen gibts mehrere Alternativen entweder du installierst logrotate oder du installierst einen besseren Logging-Daemon zum Beispiel metalog. Der hat logrotation schon eingebaut (und als draufgabe macht der auch noch anacron überflüssig)

----------

## obrut<-

unter /var/tmp/portage können sich altlasten befinden. die unterordner stammen von fehlgeschlagenen installationen und können gelöscht werden. potenzieller platzgewinn ist mitunter heftig. da können schnell mal ein paar gb zusammenkommen.

die sourcen nicht mehr verwendeter  kernels kannst du natürlich löschen. je kernelversion kommen da auch mal eben 250 - 400 mb zusammen. jeweils!

eclean löscht nicht mehr benötigte distfiles, pakete (die unter /usr/portage/packages/all).

unter /tmp kann sich mit der zeit auch einiger kram ansammeln.

wenn du ext3 verwendest, kannst du dem dateisystem etwas beine machen, indem du z.b. den directory index (dir_index) aktivierst, falls der noch nicht an sein sollte. ob es an ist, sagt dir tune2fs -l <devicename> (l wie ludwig). das aktivieren erfordert jedoch einen dateisystemcheck.

/usr/portage auf ein eigenes fs verfrachten um ein zumüllen und fragmentieren des rootfs zu vermeiden. am besten eigent sich hier reiserfs, da es mit kleinen dateien sehr schnell ist.

runlevels entschlacken und nicht benötigtest entfernen

hth

----------

## hitachi

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/portage auf ein eigenes fs verfrachten um ein zumüllen und fragmentieren des rootfs zu vermeiden. am besten eigent sich hier reiserfs, da es mit kleinen dateien sehr schnell ist.
> 
> hth

 

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das eine gute Wahl ist? Ich will um Himmels willen keinen Krieg der Dateisysteme, aber sollte man schon eine eigene Partition dafür haben, ist doch vermutlich xfs eine bedeutend bessere Wahl. Da kann man ggf. auch /usr/src, /tmp, and /var/tmp hin mounten.

----------

## Sindbad

Danke, da habe ich schon viel löschen können.

----------

## UTgamer

 *hitachi wrote:*   

>  *obrut<- wrote:*   
> 
> /usr/portage auf ein eigenes fs verfrachten um ein zumüllen und fragmentieren des rootfs zu vermeiden. am besten eigent sich hier reiserfs, da es mit kleinen dateien sehr schnell ist.
> 
> hth 
> ...

 

Ja es ist eine gute Idee, ich nutze ebenfalls eine eigene Partition für /usr/portage mit reiserfs und das schon seit rund 4 Jahren und bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Etwas dagegen?  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

ja hab ich. Ich hatte früher auch immer Reiserfs benutzt für eigentlich alle Partitionen. Aber gerade bei /usr/portage fragmentierte das ziemlich krass. Und wenn man 'ne lahme Festplatte hat, dann merkt man das ziemlich schnell und gewaltig. Einen richtigen Geschwindigkeitsschub gab es dann immer, wenn ich mal die Root-Partition auf eine andere Platte gepackt hab, das Reiserfs neu erstellt und den ganzen Mist dann wieder zurückgespielt hab. 

Zur Zeit sieht meine Partitionierung so aus:

boot: ext2

root: Reiser4

home: jfs

Multimediazeux: xfs 

Und damit fahr ich eigentlich ziemlich gut. Im Gegensatz zu Reiserfs kommt mir Reiser4 auch subjektiv ein ganzes Stück schneller vor.

----------

## tost

Ohne einen Krieg der Dateisysteme entfachen zu wollen...

Ich habe Reiserfs auch für /usr und dort 1gb Daten. Das ganze zu defragmenteiren mit tar dauert echt nicht die Welt und sichern muss ich es sowieso ab und an.

Zum Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427046.html

Grüße

----------

## schachti

Wenn man  /usr/portage schon auf eine eigene Partition packt, kann man auch gleich squashfs + aufs verwenden.

----------

## dirk_salewski

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> ... Dateien,die man löschen kann ...

 

Mit "eclean-dist" kannst Du Dein /usr/portage/distfiles-Verzeichnis (das Verzeichnis, in dem die heruntergeladenen Quelldateien gespeichert werden) aufräumen. Mit eclean-dist -d würdest Du so alle Dateien löschen, die Du nicht für ein rebuild Deiner kompletten world brauchst. Das kann sich lohnen. Die Ergebnisse solltest Du Dir vorher mit "eclean-dist -dp" (für "pretend") anzeigen lassen (wirf vorher einen Blick ins Handbuch, ich kann gerade nicht selbst nachsehen). 

Dirk

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Sindbad,

ich wollte nur meinen Senf dazu geben und vermerken das ich es viel praktischer finde ein System (nach einer langen Zeit) komplett neu aufzusetzen oder umzuziehen. Nach einigen Jahren lohnt sich auf jedenfall eine Neuinstallation und das durchforsten alter (versteckter) Konfigurationsdateien im  Home-Verzeichnis (die vielleicht überflüssig geworden sind).  Also die alte Festplatte durch eine neue ersetzen. Dort Partitionieren und eine "aktuelles" Gentoo ganz neu aufsetzen, gerne auch via Dualboot neben der bestehenden Installation. Anschließend das Homverzeichnis Kopieren, einige Dateien überarbeiten/löschen neu Anordnen, halt dieses Aufräumen. Wenn dann noch mal etwas fehlte, kann man so unterbrechungsfrei weiterarbeiten und schnell ins "alten" Gentoo wechseln/dualbooten. Und hat so mehr Zeit das neue Gentoo, anpassen. Läuft im neuen alles zur Zufriedenheit formatiert man die alte Festplatte und nutzt sie anderweitig.

Also wenn man das so macht spart man sich einen menge Arbeit/ärger mit dem emergen/unemergen und durchwühlen alter abhängigkeiten und Programme die vielleicht doch schon überflüssig sind.

Natürlich ist das neuinstallieren bei einem versionslosen Gentoo eigentlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt wirklich nötig. Aber ich behaupte mal, wenn dies noch "dein erstes" Gentoo-System ist, wurden manche "Designfehler" in der Aufteilung und Umgebung gemacht zu denen man sich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch keine Kopf gemacht hat. Wenn du z. B. mehrere Systeme hast, lohnt sich die Einrichtung  eines zentralen Backupsystem, Rsync-Server oder http-replicator. An dem man auch einen Drucker anschließen kann diesen dann Zentral verwaltet. Oder wenn man gerne Festplattenbereiche Verschlüsseln möchte usw... dann ist das jetzt auch ein guter Zeitpunkt darüber nachzudenken...

Wirf auch ein Auge auf die Versionen von deinen Programmen und ob/wo du wirklich noch auf diverse unstable Software angewiesen bist usw. Das sind halt Gründe warum ich eher zu einer parallelen Neuinstallation raten würde.  Dabei alles genau aufschreiben und wichtige Konfigurationen, Treiber und Spezifikationen auf Papier festhalten. Das erleichtert dann "den nächsten" Frühjahresputz 2015 ;)

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben!

Chris

P.s Zum finden großer Dateien und um eine Übersicht zu bekommen empfehle ich "kde-misc/filelight".

----------

